# Learning Wwise and FMOD



## MarcHedenberg (Aug 5, 2020)

Hello all,

In the interest of making myself more 'marketable,' I'm trying to learn how to integrate music into Wwise and FMOD.What's the best way to do this? I've downloaded the free versions of each one but what's the best tutorial out there to start with?


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Aug 5, 2020)

I would suggest finding an indie game to work on. 

Cheers


----------



## MarcHedenberg (Aug 5, 2020)

Rasoul Morteza said:


> I would suggest finding an indie game to work on.
> 
> Cheers



Wouldn't I have to understand how Wwise works before I can do that though?


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Aug 5, 2020)

MarcHedenberg said:


> Wouldn't I have to understand how Wwise works before I can do that though?


Sure, any of the well known tutorials out there will suffice. But just like for a DAW where even hundreds of hours of tutorial might teach you next to nothing on how to create digital music, you will need to work on a game to learn sound design and not just some shortcuts and menus. Learn through practice.

So once you finish a tutorial serie see if you can find a small game to work on, for the experience.

Cheers


----------



## Farkle (Aug 5, 2020)

MarcHedenberg said:


> Hello all,
> 
> In the interest of making myself more 'marketable,' I'm trying to learn how to integrate music into Wwise and FMOD.What's the best way to do this? I've downloaded the free versions of each one but what's the best tutorial out there to start with?



Unity has some audio tutorials which are good. So does Fmod. No idea about Wwise.

Mike


----------



## musicbyjoao (Aug 6, 2020)

Wwise has tutorials 101 and 102. I advise working on both. Download the pdfs and work your way up. 101 is about SFX but also the basics of it. 102 is about music implementation.






Wwise Certifications


Audiokinetic Wwise - revolutionizing audio authoring and sound engine development tools for game developers and interactive media.




www.audiokinetic.com


----------



## MarcHedenberg (Aug 6, 2020)

musicbyjoao said:


> Wwise has tutorials 101 and 102. I advise working on both. Download the pdfs and work your way up. 101 is about SFX but also the basics of it. 102 is about music implementation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



both sound useful. Thanks a ton.


----------



## MarcHedenberg (Aug 6, 2020)

Rasoul Morteza said:


> Sure, any of the well known tutorials out there will suffice. But just like for a DAW where even hundreds of hours of tutorial might teach you next to nothing on how to create digital music, you will need to work on a game to learn sound design and not just some shortcuts and menus. Learn through practice.
> 
> So once you finish a tutorial serie see if you can find a small game to work on, for the experience.
> 
> Cheers



that sounds like a smart way to approach it. Thanks.


----------



## Gutto Ze (Aug 6, 2020)

Another thing that is very important to learn middleware, in my opinion, is participating in game jams.

I’m not saying the available sample projects aren’t good, but there’s something about figuring out how to make things work from scratch.

Of course you have to start small, so try to find a team that is on the same level of experience. The rewards of coming up with solutions (yes, even if it’s just making a sound actually play correctly) really stay with you.


----------



## YaniDee (Aug 6, 2020)

There's a lot of stuff on udemy.com, when on sale (often), quite cheap..

I took this course..pretty long but has hands on integration of music in FMod halfway into course..









Video Game Music Composition: Music For Games From Scratch


Learn to compose music for any and every type of video game, from complete beginner to competent game music composer




www.udemy.com





and this (more composition, but integration as well)









Video Game Music: The Complete Composer's Guide (2020)


From 8-Bit to Modern, Learn How to Compose & Implement Music for Video Games. Redesigned for All Experience Levels.




www.udemy.com


----------

